# Titan / Earthway 2150 / Brinly-Hardy 50 lb Spreader Settings



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

I just bought the Titan 50lb spreader for my 4.5k sqft lawn and used it for the first time tonight. I loved the air filled tires vs. my Scott's mini!

Question for everyone - I've never used a spreader like this before, and tonight I put down some Scott's DiseaseEx. For those that have used this product before, the prill size is VERY small. Scott's spreader setting for 2lbs/1K sqft (preventative rate) is 2.25 on a Scott's spreader.

I put my Titan on about 10-12ish (it's kind of hard to tell exactly where it's at) and it came out pretty quick. On the other hand, even closed, those small prills seemed to still leave my spreader... again all the way closed. Anyone have this issue before? Can anyone recommend a setting for these spreaders for Scott's DiseaseEx?


----------



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

Okay did a bit of research and found an answer on my own 

Posting here for anyone in the future that runs into my same problems. First, I needed to tighten the two nuts that connect the spreader setting rod to the bottom section. I hand tightened them but they came kind of loose - so I tightened with two wrenches so should be good to go there.

Second, I just stumbled upon a fertilizer spreader setting video from Ryan Knorr who was dialing in his Brinly-Hardy 50lb spreader. I'm guessing the Earthway 2150 and Titan 50lb spreaders should be almost identical...

Anyways - I googled the Brinly-Hardy manual and it's amazing - in the back they have tons of brands of granular products and what setting to use for a given application rate. Simply amazing 

Obviously I'll do a bit of my own testing and fine tuning, but thought folks would appreciate the follow up here.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Looks like the setting they suggest is the one you used. Very hard and time consuming to calibrate each and every single product being applied, which is one of the major reasons why I was forced into buying a Scotts Elite that is too big for the lawn. Last thing I want to worry about is if I am putting the right amount.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

FWIW, I use #12 on my Brinly for the DiseaseEx preventative rate. I apply it to every 3rd stripe from my Toro TimeMaster.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

greencare said:


> Looks like the setting they suggest is the one you used. Very hard and time consuming to calibrate each and every single product being applied, which is one of the major reasons why I was forced into buying a Scotts Elite that is too big for the lawn. Last thing I want to worry about is if I am putting the right amount.


I had a Scotts dlx spreader but very rarely used the setting the bag said because I put down different rates of fertilizer or whatever I'm putting out all of the time. Bought a new Brinly spreader and now I use the manual for a general idea but then track using a spreadsheet the setting used, product applied, lbs of product applied and lbs of nitrogen applied so I don't have to figure it out again if I put the same product out later.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

krusej23 said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the setting they suggest is the one you used. Very hard and time consuming to calibrate each and every single product being applied, which is one of the major reasons why I was forced into buying a Scotts Elite that is too big for the lawn. Last thing I want to worry about is if I am putting the right amount.
> ...


That's a good plan. I thought about doing that, and still might. Not too happy with Elite.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

@KzooKendrick how are you liking the Titan?? Looking at posts for people that purchased for some insider reviews. Like it? Complaints? Regrets? Thanks!!


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I just got the the Earthway 2600a and need to spread some AMS 120-150 Prill size. I am going to apply 3 pounds per k out I am thinking 12... anyone else?


----------

